# Prospect Park Saturday Morning Racers?



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

I ran into a guy recently that told me they have Cat races on Saturday mornings early. Just checking to see if anyone on here attends. I want to go but not sure how to get into the mix. I really want to see where Im at. Since I just started RBing last year I want to see if Im at least Cat 5. Im assuming that Cat 5 is the lowest bracket. I heard that the only requirement for Cat 5 is a pulse lol. Fast will come later. Any info would be appreciated on these PP races. Thanks


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=7717
http://www.newyorkbikeracing.com/#

Everyone starts as a 5. Ten races required to move up to 4. It appears you don't have a license so you will need to buy a one-day on top of the standard entry fee. Most new racers are surprised how fast cat 5 races get.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Off the back @ 25mph*

Snake,

I got dropped last August at the beginning of the last lap and chased to a 25mph average in the CAT 5. The winners must have averaged 26+mph.:blush2: It was my only race, lifetime. I used my old steel Nag out of a fear of falling. My guess is that I had the worst bike there. I was surprised that everyone was on carbon bike with bling carbon wheels.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

thegock said:


> I was surprised that everyone was on carbon bike with bling wheels.


That surprised me as well. I thought that cat 5 races would be full of true beginners, but everyone in my first races looked like they had been racing for some time.
Don't be surprised to get dropped within a lap or two.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG lol...Not what I was expecting to hear. I figured me and my carbon bike would have an edge lmao. 25mph yikes. Im gonna need more than a pulse to qualify then. 

Didnt know there was a fee and that I needed a licence. Looks like I have to get things in order first. Im a real noob to this guys thanks for the info to all. Will have to get up with them next Saturday as my handlebar didnt come in as expected.

Edit: Bianchi67 I just looked at your links. Thanks for that. I just saw 7 laps for Cat 5. Holy CRAP. I expected 4 laps or so. I dont think I can compete for that long. I have a new found respect for Cat 5 without even trying it out yet. Most Ive ever done at PP is 4 laps straight and I was a bit winded and I wasnt killing it 100%. I cant imagine how fast the higher classes are. Thank you all for the education.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't be intimidated. if you wait until you are "ready" you will never race. 
Also keep in mind that riding in a group is easier then riding alone, so don't let the idea of 7 laps scare you. bottom line is that you just gotta get out there and do it, hey and if you get dropped, don't worry no one will laugh.
Also you can buy a 1 day license at the race so don't let that deter you.

I'll be out there tomorrow, I'd be happy to make you feel welcome.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Trenner thanks alot for the offer and encouragement.:thumbsup: Ill definately take you up next week if you are available but cant do it this week as my bike is in the shop. Getting a tune up.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Actually, Tren*

Everyone laughed when I got dropped. Especially me. 

The old story: guy in first race missed the break and got dropped on the gun lap. Where have I heard that one...? 

There was a crash in every race but to be a participant, you have to be fighting for the finish and forcing the line.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I was out there this morning, the wind was insane!!
I saw plenty of guys that were dropped, but I didn't see anyone laughing, I think that everyone was suffering too much to have any energy left to laugh...


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Well just got the bike back and took it for a ride in PP. Got hammered with some nice gusts of wind like Trenner said lol. I got blown out of my lane and the winds werent as strong as this morning so I dont know how you guys rode in that wow. Anyone with a full disc wheel had to have the worse day this morning. Anyway the longer stem [120mm to 130mm] has me stretched out a little more and steering seems to be less twitchy. I like it so far. Tried going all out for 1 lap and let me tell you I know I cant do that for 7 laps....YET. Cant wait till next Saturday to really see what Im up against.

BTW I dont have full gear yet would that be a problem? I mean besides offending Roadies sensitivities Do the rules state full gear?


----------



## sxebmx (Feb 12, 2009)

I want to get into this. I'm busy for the next 3 weekends in a row (traveling to BMX races) but want to start doing some road races as well. I've never ridden in a group though, and kind of think that a race might not be the best place to learn... I've checked out nycc.org and am going to try to get to some rides in the next few weeks though.


----------



## Orbea_Carbon_Force (Apr 27, 2004)

What is brutal about racing in Prospect Park is that going up that little mole hill at 23 to 26 mph. Do that for 5 times, 5 laps.  I remember doing the Empire state game qualifying race and did 15 laps.  I was a cat4 back then. Practice going up that hill faster and to see how many times or laps you can do it without slowing down to 20 mph.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Orbea_Carbon_Force said:


> What is brutal about racing in Prospect Park is that going up that little mole hill at 23 to 26 mph. Do that for 5 times, 5 laps.  I remember doing the Empire state game qualifying race and did 15 laps.  I was a cat4 back then. Practice going up that hill faster and to see how many times or laps you can do it without slowing down to 20 mph.


That hill is a beginners ego buster lol. I cant do it that fast I dont think. Had a kid pass me when I first tried it. Winded myself going all out on the other parts then hit the hill and had nothing left. I know Im not ready to be competative in Cat 5 all things being considered but I still want to see how far off I am. Cant wait.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Summer races in PP too (since the spring series is almost over)

http://kissena.info/races/


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

*Ready for racing?*

I do most of my riding on the north shore of Long Island, but I live in Park Slope, and I've been thinking about trying out the Prospect Park races. I ride an entry-level frame that's definitely not the lightest/best-performing thing out there and generally do a few laps at 22mph at probably 85 - 90% of full effort. I'm fine riding in a large paceline but have never raced.

Anyone with experience in these races think I'll do OK or should I work on getting a little faster? Thanks!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

reggie ho said:


> I do most of my riding on the north shore of Long Island, but I live in Park Slope, and I've been thinking about trying out the Prospect Park races. I ride an entry-level frame that's definitely not the lightest/best-performing thing out there and generally do a few laps at 22mph at probably 85 - 90% of full effort. I'm fine riding in a large paceline but have never raced.
> 
> Anyone with experience in these races think I'll do OK or should I work on getting a little faster? Thanks!


22 mph = 35.405568 kph, if you are AVERAGING this solo for a few laps you should have no problem. But I doubt it.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Just Do it*

Hey Reggi,

You should have no problem sticking in the pack.
Just get out there and try it. you will have fun.


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

"22 mph = 35.405568 kph, if you are AVERAGING this solo for a few laps you should have no problem. But I doubt it."

haha, yep, 22mph average. Thanks for the vote of confidence though!


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Report back after the first race*

I always want to read the 'before and after' stories regarding races and long rides. Let us know what you think of the race.


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

thegock said:


> I always want to read the 'before and after' stories regarding races and long rides. Let us know what you think of the race.


Will do.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i race as much as i can in PP. i race the 4/5. sometime 7, sometime 8 laps. the only course easier in the NY/NJ metro area in Branchbrook park in newark. PP has no corners, and most of the course is flat/down. the "hill" is big chain ring and is not a "climbers" hill at all. the races are generally slow with a little build up on the bell, and a hairy as all hell bunch sprint. IMHO, any team with a 3-man train could win the race every week. my team generally does not do this race so I am SOL, but as to why a Kissena, which usually has 20 guys in the race, does not get organized, who knows...


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

bauerb said:


> PP has no corners, and most of the course is flat/down. the "hill" is big chain ring and is not a "climbers" hill at all.


Yeah, it's _definatley not_ a climber's hill, but more of a sprinter's climb. It only maxes out 4% right before that stoplight IIRC. I think beginners ususally get intimidated by the change of pace and automatically back off. It's surprising how [relatively] easy it can be (compared to a more serious climb, that is) to get up if you just keep the pressure on the pedals for _just a little bit longer_. It's not steep enough to ride in the small chainring, IMO.


----------

